# Do not read this.



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Attention to anyone who felt the need to disregard the title of this thread and read this post. Ray and I were bombed. We are alive and well. It was a dud scud. ainkiller: The Prancing Ponies and Batista's Bombers will live to see another day. Thank you. (end of emergency broadcast system)


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol. were the packages that embarassing that you can't post pics? lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> lol. were the packages that embarassing that you can't post pics? lol


Yep, Mr. Foster0724 included pictures of you and Dav0 in a thong..... :tongue:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This has got to be epic for sure!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Pics of aftermath


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, Donut re ad this, where's my donot?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Attention to anyone who felt the need to disregard the title of this thread and read this post. Ray and I were bombed. We are alive and well. It was a dud scud. ainkiller: The Prancing Ponies and Batista's Bombers will live to see another day. Thank you. (end of emergency broadcast system)


The Dud's! Was more of a :kiss: than a :laser:

op2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Yep, Mr. Foster0724 included pictures of you and Dav0 in a thong..... :tongue:


I will be in touch before next round.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Exactly. This bomb had a woman's touch to it. In fact, I'm going to smoke some one of the scuds tonight. Puhlease.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

:help::help::help:

Shall we send in FEMA. They will be there with in the month.

:help::help::help:

ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Yep, Mr. Foster0724 included pictures of you and Dav0 in a thong..... :tongue:


You would want to see that wouldn't you? I guess you got tired of looking at Ray in his thong. lmao.

mg:

lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> You would want to see that wouldn't you? I guess you got tired of looking at Ray in his thong. lmao.
> 
> mg:
> 
> lol


Wilson, does this mean there are no donots to be had here? :hungry:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Veeral and Ray bombed and no Pics? Wow, must have been beyond xxx rated.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here are some of the pictures, Commander of the Zilla Killa's decided to throw our way....we will not be stopped! Revenge will be ours!










And he is the Scud.....I mean Dud missile!










This has just begun! Watch out fellas, this is going to be a LOOOONG APRIL for you.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great, America is involved in yet ANOTHER war.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


>


Anejo, Cao Vision, Cambaiguan, ???, Cao Gold... Right?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The ??? and CAO Gold are wrong.

 glad to see someone wants to play!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> The ??? and CAO Gold are wrong.
> 
> glad to see someone wants to play!


Shot in the dark but the ??? isn't a Fonseca is it? I totally thought a CAO gold as well, unless it's maduro or something.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope not a Fonseca.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

God of fire? Just looking at the lower band. CAO Brazilia?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Is #4 a My Father?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

CAO Brazilia is correct!

Only one left


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Got it! #4 is a Pepin Black!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice even though I suspect you cheated 

HAHA Great bomb and nice job on the cigar guessing!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I was convinced it was a My Father so I started looking at my Pepin tray in the coolerdor, and luckily a few Blacks were sitting next to the MFs. The curvy band design, the green/red lines (which should translate to a gold color) and the funny markings in the middle of the band confirmed it.

Then _I_ confirmed it by cheating... 

Edit: WAIT! What do I win? An all-expenses paid trip to Ray & Veeral's humidors? I have to tell you guys, due to my work hours I don't think this trip will work out right now so why don't the two of you just package up your collections and overnight them to me?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You win the JR Special at the end of the month.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You win the JR Special at the end of the month.


I'm going to hand you your ass if you actually send me something. :laugh:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Opps just read the title. Sounds like a good dud and scud to me. Seems like besides Duck Tape month this is Air Raid month trying to avoid all these bombs.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Exactly. This bomb had a woman's touch to it. In fact, I'm going to smoke some one of the scuds tonight. Puhlease.


You are right about the woman's touch. One is a Monica's Marinated cigar. See if you can figure out which one. LOL

Just remember- If you oppose..... we will dispose!!

Enjoy the sticks gents.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

uhhhhh. should I be grossed out by this ooooorr????:|



foster0724 said:


> You are right about the woman's touch. One is a *Monica's Marinated cigar*. See if you can figure out which one. LOL
> 
> Just remember- If you oppose..... we will dispose!!
> 
> Enjoy the sticks gents.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Shane! But the Prancing Ponies will not go down easily!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Thanks Shane! But the Prancing Ponies will not go down easily!


Right!!! You can lead a horse to water but can't make it go down!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Unless you buy it dinner


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> You are right about the woman's touch. One is a Monica's Marinated cigar. See if you can figure out which one. LOL
> 
> Just remember- If you oppose..... we will dispose!!
> 
> Enjoy the sticks gents.


It's probably the one I smoked tonight. Noticed some twang. :eyebrows: I'll be posting pictures later.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Was it twanging your ass off?


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Might have been thong twang.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't read this


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dennis why are you lying?

Liar liar your pants are on fire!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ray, leave Dennis alone, you, you, pee pee head.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Dennis why are you lying?
> 
> Liar liar your pants are on fire!


Is that what I feel burning


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That would be crabs.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> That would be crabs.


ahh guess I should stop hooking up with bag ladies


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Crabs with hemroids.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oliva Serie V Figurado (I think this one was marinated by Monica....had a different flavor)
Ashton Puro Sol - awesome, I haven't tried this one yet
Brickhouse 
Oliva Serie G 
Los Blancos Nine - one of the first few cigars that I smoked when I first started!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Delayed bomber pictures 
Very nice!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't mess with the Killas....it is really as simple as that.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Killas? More like children!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fine Ray, tiny children, KILLAS! (note to self...add pink ponies to the list of those who need to be obliterated)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Killas? More like children!


LOL. Whiny bratty children.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. Whiny bratty children.


Who are going to be handing asses left and right...we kick ass and take names (though names are unimportant). Don't you try goading us into wrecking the two of you clowns! Yankee Boy and Prancing Beibs!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wah wah wah, we kick a$$ and take names, wah wah wah!

A single super saiyan prancing pony would take out the whole zilla army!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Wah wah wah, we kick a$$ and take names, wah wah wah!
> 
> A single super saiyan prancing pony would take out the whole zilla army!


Yeah...maybe if that giant pony jumped on us from a boat with its giant as crack hanging out...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Wah wah wah, we kick a$$ and take names, wah wah wah!
> 
> A single super saiyan prancing pony would take out the whole zilla army!


Wait, a Pony verision of Goku? The hell you say! :?:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Wait, a Pony verision of Goku? The hell you say! :?:


OK, this is what you mean:

YouTube - Twilight Sparkle Goes Super Saiyan

Scary dude!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO very nice dav0!

Thanks for the laughs Dad.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Amazing. I give the two of you a smack in the mouth and you're still talking. I'm going to have to up the charge next time.


----------

